

Stack Exchange release open source Redis client - sams99
http://marcgravell.blogspot.com/2011/04/async-redis-await-booksleeve.html

======
Hominem
Nice, I have been trying to sell Redis as a replacement for a very specific
usage of ms SQL server. A tacit endorsement by StackOverflow has gone a long
way towards legitimizing it for some of our management.

